# Keto White Chocolate Raspberry Swirl Cheesecake



## jcam222 (Feb 20, 2022)

No grilling action this week but it’s  been awhile since I’ve done dessert   Here we have a White Chocolate Raspberry Swirl keto cheesecake. It’s a rich creamy baked cheesecake utilizing Swerve sweeteners and Lily’s SF white chocolate. The plate is dressed up with a little of the fresh raspberry purée left from the cheesecake  and crushed macadamia nuts. This recipe was from 40aprons and flawless off the card.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 20, 2022)

You killing me Jeff.  That is just gorgeous!!  I download the recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2022)

Uh Oh---I'm not really big on desserts, but I'd be all over that Beautiful Thing!!
Nice Job, Jeff!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 21, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> macadamia nuts



Jeff great looking dessert and if you did not know ....I love dessert it is almost the best part of most meals 
I don't do a lot of cheese cakes , but known to suck a few back. This one would do it for me , and I love Macadamia nuts

Well done Jeff

David


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 21, 2022)

I think you need to host your own TV show on the Food Network channel Jeff, just incredible! RAY


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 21, 2022)

That's fantastic!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 21, 2022)

BOOKMARKED!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 21, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> You killing me Jeff.  That is just gorgeous!!  I download the recipe.





Bearcarver said:


> Uh Oh---I'm not really big on desserts, but I'd be all over that Beautiful Thing!!
> Nice Job, Jeff!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear





DRKsmoking said:


> Jeff great looking dessert and if you did not know ....I love dessert it is almost the best part of most meals
> I don't do a lot of cheese cakes , but known to suck a few back. This one would do it for me , and I love Macadamia nuts
> 
> Well done Jeff
> ...





sawhorseray said:


> I think you need to host your own TV show on the Food Network channel Jeff, just incredible! RAY





kilo charlie said:


> That's fantastic!





SecondHandSmoker said:


> BOOKMARKED!


Thanks all! I believe this to be the best cheesecake I’ve made keto or not. I’d go further to say it may be the best I’ve ever eaten including  that I e had in high end restaurants. It won’t disappoint you for sure.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow! That looks awesome! I gotta try it!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 21, 2022)

WOW.....JUST WOW Jeff 
Looks amazing young man !
And I LOVE dessert, too !!

Keith


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow Jeff...another superb job. We aren't big dessert people but I'd dive head first into a plat of that. Beautiful plate right there my friend.

Robert


----------



## xray (Feb 22, 2022)

That’s one beautiful plate and slice of cheesecake Jeff! My wife likes to bake cheesecakes around the major holidays for family get togethers. I’m going to have to bookmark and send this one her way.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 25, 2022)

OK Jeff.  Giving this a try this weekend.  Your crust looks so good.  I starting to wonder if it maybe the almond flour I have is the problem.  I tried a mug cake last weekend with it and was awful. Maybe should try another brand.  I will just go with pecan for this.  My hemp hearts finally got here.  Making crawfish etouffee with your cheese grits also.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 25, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> OK Jeff.  Giving this a try this weekend.  Your crust looks so good.  I starting to wonder if it maybe the almond flour I have is the problem.  I tried a mug cake last weekend with it and was awful. Maybe should try another brand.  I will just go with pecan for this.  My hemp hearts finally got here.  Making crawfish etouffee with your cheese grits also.


I use Blue Diamond almond flour.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 25, 2022)

Wow! That is amazing! Looks too beautiful to eat! I gotta try to surprise the wife with that!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 26, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I use Blue Diamond almond flour.


I going to get a bag of that.  I think there is something wrong with that one I have.  Thanks.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 4, 2022)

Working on this.  Freakin 2 ounces short on chips.  Another trip to the store.  I using fresh berries.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 4, 2022)

Got it in the oven.  I wish I would of watched this video before I made.  I always have a hard time with melting these chips.  I started using the double boil method thinking that would better.  Stiffens up pretty good on me.  This lady just added a little cream in and it smoothed right out.  Now I now for future use.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 4, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Got it in the oven.  I wish I would of watched this video before I made.  I always have a hard time with melting these chips.  I started using the double boil method thinking that would better.  Stiffens up pretty good on me.  This lady just added a little cream in and it smoothed right out.  Now I now for future use.


Brian the secret to melting the chips is a tablespoon of coconut oil and the microwave. I use liquid MCT oil that s coconut based. Then 50% power 30 seconds at a time stirring each time as needed, when you see just a few unmelted pull and stir until creamy. It’s money every time.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 4, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Brian the secret to melting the chips is a tablespoon of coconut oil and the microwave. I use liquid MCT oil that s coconut based. Then 50% power 30 seconds at a time stirring each time as needed, when you see just a few unmelted pull and stir until creamy. It’s money every time.


There is a trick for everything! Will try.  It was pretty thick when I added it but will be OK.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 15, 2022)

Yeah, that's looking pretty darn good to me, Jeff.  
I'd love to try it out.  But.....where is the recipe and video that Brian talks about?
Gary


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 16, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yeah, that's looking pretty darn good to me, Jeff.
> I'd love to try it out.  But.....where is the recipe and video that Brian talks about?
> Gary


This was so good!  If not worried about carbs I would think could sub regular sugar and chips but you would never know it was low carb as is.  Here it is:



			White Chocolate Raspberry Swirl Cheesecake 40aprons - Google Search


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 16, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yeah, that's looking pretty darn good to me, Jeff.
> I'd love to try it out.  But.....where is the recipe and video that Brian talks about?
> Gary


Recipe is at 40Aprons, let me know if you can’t find it


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 16, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This was so good!  If not worried about carbs I would think could sub regular sugar and chips but you would never know it was low carb as is.  Here it is:
> 
> 
> White Chocolate Raspberry Swirl Cheesecake 40aprons - Google Search





jcam222 said:


> Recipe is at 40Aprons, let me know if you can’t find it



Thanks guys.
Gary


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Mar 17, 2022)

Looks great. I’m back on a strict keto diet. I’ve been able to maintain for a year with only slight weight gains but I’m trying to drop another 15 lbs.   my birthday is in two weeks though so I requested this cheesecake. Not a huge fruit in cheesecake fan though. We found a keto caramel sauce recipe a while back.  May experiment with that or possibly go with the fresh strawberries we just put in the freezer.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 17, 2022)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> Looks great. I’m back on a strict keto diet. I’ve been able to maintain for a year with only slight weight gains but I’m trying to drop another 15 lbs.   my birthday is in two weeks though so I requested this cheesecake. Not a huge fruit in cheesecake fan though. We found a keto caramel sauce recipe a while back.  May experiment with that or possibly go with the fresh strawberries we just put in the freezer.


Perhaps you would like this. This is my own creation. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smashburgers-sides-and-cheesecake.301444/ Recipe for the chocolate silk peanut butter cookie cheesecake is on page 2. Search forum  and I think I’ve posted key and coconut cream cheesecake  too.


----------



## BB-que (Mar 18, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> No grilling action this week but it’s  been awhile since I’ve done dessert   Here we have a White Chocolate Raspberry Swirl keto cheesecake. It’s a rich creamy baked cheesecake utilizing Swerve sweeteners and Lily’s SF white chocolate. The plate is dressed up with a little of the fresh raspberry purée left from the cheesecake  and crushed macadamia nuts. This recipe was from 40aprons and flawless off the card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing


----------

